# MV Carnatic



## Jocko (Oct 31, 2011)

My brother joined the Carnatic about January 1962 as 3rd Engineer. He would dearly like to get in touch with Eddie Fenwick who was 2nd Engineer. I believe he was from South Sheilds. If anyone out there can help please get in touch.


----------



## Norman Best (Oct 4, 2005)

Hi Jocko,Am in touch with Eddie. He now lives in Aussie, stayed with him a couple of years ago. If you send me your brothers name I will forward it on to Ed. He maybe coming over again, if he doe's he stayes with me for a few day's so he would probabley meet up with him. All best to you and your's, Norman (Trunch) ex Shaw Savill engineer.


----------



## Jocko (Oct 31, 2011)

*Eddie Fenwick*

Fantastic news Norman. My brother will be over the moon, he has been saying for years " I wonder what happened to Eddie Fenwick.
Thanks a lot 
Jocko.


----------

